# From Pencil drawing to Coloured Picture!



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi everyone 

I didn't really feel like doing anything today, still ******ed from new years 

So, I coloured in a Pencil drawing!

Andddd, I was wondering if you liked it?

Does anyone have a pencil drawing (preferably a horse) that they want coloured like this one?!

Send me the pic and I'll be happy to colour it  Or, know of any awesome pencil (or ink, more to the point black and white kinda thing) drawings that you think would look cool to colour in?!

I can also change the colour of the horse, example on this picture, Pretty sure the horse was supposed to be a dapple grey, because of the dapples 

anyway, here they are!! hope you like them, and happy new year everyone! 

Original then Coloured (Obviously )


----------



## MuStRiDe (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you  I'm doing another one now


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks great!  Please do my new filly!!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry - but I can't do photo's yet, only drawings, turning them into colour. Cute foal though!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

They are just lovely. Question, however, whose pencil drawing is that? Did you color this via computer program? It's something open for anyone to use as they like? not copyright protected?


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

The Drawings are off random website, and most likely copywrighted, but I'm not selling these pictures, or doing anything with them apart from my own amusement! but if I wanted to do anything I would 110% ask the people or use my own drawings, I would colour them in now, but I have misplaced my drawing book!! 

So they wouldn't be open for everyone to use. and yes I use Photoshop to colour them in


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Finished


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow I love the second one there! Quick question though... Did you take any courses on photoshop or kinda teach yourself? I've been looking into it a bit and have to say my curiousity is kind of getting to me.... But I'm to much of a scardycat to actually start. You're work is amazing though'


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks heaps! I like it more then the arab, much brighter and happier!  I learned everything i know by myself, experimenting and finding tips and what to do's on google  soon as my Dad got me photoshop, I spend a lot of my time there  

I also have a pen and tablet, makes it a lot easier to draw and colour. much better then a mouse or laptop thing


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

iloverains said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I didn't really feel like doing anything today, still ******ed from new years
> 
> ...


Very nice detail
I love the Arab too


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Thats amazing! Would you only do horses, or abstract drawings also?


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks!  and Gallop on, I'll try anything!  If you have a drawing!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Another one  Chestnut this time!

before - after.​


----------

